# Which one for beginner...



## sistm (Aug 16, 2009)

I am new to kayak fishing and a SOT kayak. I have used a sit-in for years before moving near the shore. I am looking for a good fishing kayak for the waterway and ocean. The two that I have in mind are the Prowler 13 with seat, paddle, 4 rod holders, light, scupper plugs, tackle box, milk crate rod holders, PFD, paddle leash and dock lines asking $750 or a Refish 12 with a scotty holder for $675. Both are in new condition.

I am 5'11 and 165 lbs.


----------



## sistm (Aug 16, 2009)

I am also considering a Tarpon 12. I am leaning towards the 12-13 lengths due to loading. I was wondering if anyone who used a Prowler had issues with their legs rubbing on the molded foot rests?


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

I am about the same height and weight and my Redfish 12 is great. It is a dry ride compared to the other two in choppy conditions. If you've got the balance you can also stand in the Redfish 12.


----------



## sistm (Aug 16, 2009)

I like the idea of the flat bottom in the Redfish.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i loved my redfish, thinking of getting another


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

I've fished all 3.
I HATE the ankle biter footwells in the OK

The Redfish 12 and Tarpon 120 are very similar fishing yaks. I'm a Wilderness Systems Pro Staff member, so the Tarpon 120 gets my vote. 

BTW, I signed on with Wildy after paddling a LOT of different yaks. I like their boats and I like their philosophy. I currently paddle Tarpon 160, Ride 135, and Tarpon 140. 

These are the boats I use in my guide service.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i had a tarpon 120 also very nice, but the front hatch had a leaking problem and WS customer service sucked.


----------



## sistm (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the good info everyone. The only concern I had about the WS kayaks over the OK was the weight. I found a P13 Trident Angler with the adjustable foot rests I am going to look at tomorrow.


----------



## Olderfisherman (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm a beginner in every sense of the word, but I have the bug for a kayak.
Never been in one.
I was pretty much sold on an Ocean Kayak Trdent 13, unseen, until I followed this board. The 'ankle biter' desciption made sense to me after checking it out more closely.
I like the redfish 12 from the looks and the Tarpon 120, now.
Has anybody had any info on the Feel Free Moken 13?
It looks pretty good and it comes with some kind of rudder, standard, for the price of the others.
I live on the Md/Pa border near Balt/Wash. Is there any place to go and get some first hand knowledge of these around here?

Thanks


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Olderfisherman said:


> I'm a beginner in every sense of the word, but I have the bug for a kayak.
> Never been in one.
> I was pretty much sold on an Ocean Kayak Trdent 13, unseen, until I followed this board. The 'ankle biter' desciption made sense to me after checking it out more closely.
> I like the redfish 12 from the looks and the Tarpon 120, now.
> ...



I'm an older fishing dude too and have the Trident 15.Love it on the water.It has the molded foot rest if that is what you are calling the "ankle biters"
I didn't think I would like them at first but now I really do and don't care for he petal foot rests.
Being an older guy I need to move my legs occasionally because of circulation and I can stretch out and not feel cramped when I do.They haven't bitten my ankles yet. I think the Trident 13 comes with the reg petal foot rest that I don't want because of that .I do want a shorter yak at times for certain locations and I'm thinking about the Ocean Prowler instead.
What ever floats your yak I guess!
You should try them out before you buy to be sure.If you lived closer I would let you paddle mine on a half day fishing trip to see how you liked kayaking.
It would be best if ou could paddle one for 3-4 hours or more . I rented several times before I bought and thought it was a good trial to paddle 3to 4 hours .At demos you mostly get to paddle 10-15 minutes I could't tell much in that little time. 
Another thing to consider is kayak weight I would try to get one between 50 and 60 lbs at my age the T15 is getting a little heavy for me to man handle back on my truck after a long day of fishing and a truck is much easier than cor,suv.or van top. Also look at the specs. and consider the stability.Sometimes while :fishing:you forget that you are in a kayak when you get wrapped up in the heat of battle with some pullage so you want something that won't dump you. All will sooner or later I heard but some sooner then later. Some say it's not a matter of if but when.
I tell you if you get into it and like it you'll never regret it
Good luck!


----------

